

Ask HN: Poll for long-term contractors, what is your hourly rate? - zerr

---------<p>EDIT:<p>for Software Engineers, [UX] Designers or any other profession with a "similar" responsibility.<p>So it is NOT for lawyers, doctors, financial consultants, CEO's, etc...<p>---------<p>I'd appreciate if anyone with enough karma could create a poll:<p>---------<p>For those who work for their clients/employers relatively long term (e.g. &#62; 6 months).<p>What is your hourly rate, or your monthly salary converted into hourly rate (divided by ~165 hours) in USD?<p>---------<p>&#60; 15<p>15-30<p>31-40<p>41-50<p>51-60<p>61-70<p>71-80<p>81-90<p>91-100<p>101-120<p>121-150<p>151-200<p>&#62;200
======
csomar
There you go: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5769348>

~~~
zerr
Thank you very much! Now lets wait for results.

~~~
csomar
Welcome. I added your edit.

------
Maximal
I am Swiss-based and for senior software developer roles my freelance daily
rate is equivalent to USD1000 (one thousand) per day. The contract duration
has no relation to my rate.

Although, I agree with zacharyvoase that I do not see the point of your
question.

~~~
zerr
Yes. I was basically interested for software engineers only, but made it bit
general for the benefit of e.g. designers.

And this post could just serve as an idea for a more elaborated Poll. I mean,
all the previous hourly rate Polls were tailored for short-term freelancers.

------
zacharyvoase
Is it productive to ask this sort of thing without differentiating by job
description on a basic level?

~~~
zerr
Thanks. Just updated - it is intended for any level of Software Engineers (or
programmers/developers/coders, whatever you call yourself), designers or
"similar".

